# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month May 2011 Closed

## John Clare

*(This started out as the photo of the month for April but due to me being tied up it is now the photo of the month for May)*

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your            photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo   of     the      month for April 2011! Please only enter a photo you   own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the   photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is   prepared  from    a photo -  please no     collages or modifications   from the  original    photo beyond  overall     color/contrast   correction,  sharpness, basic    touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal),   etc.

Good luck!

----------


## pez

I'll try again with the Dendropsophus phlebodes

----------


## Ebony

Great photo Pez  :Big Applause:

----------


## pez

thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## phoebe froggy

Froggie Cupcaketius

----------


## clownonfire

> Great photo Pez


I concur with Ebony. Dude, your pics, quite often stunning.  :Big Applause:

----------


## pez

Thanks again :Big Grin:  I t feels good when people appreciate your work :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

Simply because we do not see many M. stelzneri on here, and because I have nice hands.

----------


## Don

*Litoria Caerulea White's Tree Frog*

----------


## Grrrit

pic i got the other day of oliver my amazon milk tree frog, oliver. to me he looks like he's posted up like a jaguar on a limb haha well... to me it does. he climbed up got "comfy?" and stuck like that for a few hours. XD

----------


## John Clare

> Froggie Cupcaketius


I don't consider that a valid entry I'm afraid.

----------


## Tony

_Agalychnis annae_

----------


## Ebony

Wow!!! Tony..This photo is absolutely awesome... :Big Applause:

----------



----------


## Eel Noob

Golden Tree Frog _Polypedates leucomystax




.

_

----------


## phoebe froggy

> I don't consider that a valid entry I'm afraid.


How do I delete please?Thanks Jackie  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

Jabba my Green and Golden Bell frog (Litoria Aurea) eating the last locust.
My first ever entry, fingers crossed.

----------


## Ebony

Nice Luke  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

Thanks Ebony I thought the photo of the month should be a frog at there happiest time of the day FEEDING TIME lol.

----------


## JC

Asian Tree Frog P.Leucomystax

----------


## Brit

> Simply because we do not see many M. stelzneri on here, and because I have nice hands.


Beautiful hands, Eric. Just stunning. 

Oh, and Gretel looks nice too. XD

----------



----------


## Brit

=Needs a real camera so she can take awesome wonderful beautiful pictures like all the rest of you guys on this thread= :/ Oh well, the cell phone is just gonna have to do for now. XD;

----------


## John911



----------


## Iceemn360

Here is one of my Red Eyed Tree Frogs

----------


## Grrrit

That retf's eyes look killer. I like that a bunch

----------


## clownonfire

> Here is one of my Red Eyed Tree Frogs


I'm posting this on Facebook. Stunning.

----------


## lnaminneci

> Here is one of my Red Eyed Tree Frogs


WOW!!!   :Big Applause:  :Big Applause: 

Gorgeous photo Iceemn360! 

~Lesley

----------


## Frogking

Here is a picture of my Albino Argentine Horned Frog (C. cranwelli) waiting for the right moment.  He is a little dirty but they like it that way.

----------


## Ebony

Very nice FrogKing, Cute little guy.  :Smile:

----------


## Brit

Since I received my new arrivals, I thought it would be ok to submit! Taken with my tiny camera phone, but hopefully this is good enough for the contest.

----------


## Ebony

Perfect for the contest Kisa. Very cute  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Rocko

Well here's the latest attempt.

----------


## Brit

> Perfect for the contest Kisa. Very cute


Thanks Ebony! I hope I have good chances. >> =calendar.....= XD

----------


## Madeve

My new red eye tree/leaf frog ... STRETCH !!!!!!

----------


## phoebe froggy

my leaf frog Desmond Tutu

----------


## Ebony

Would ya just look at those eyes..too cute  :Frog Smile:

----------


## ryangreenway

One of my Hourglass tree frogs.

----------


## Michael

Here is my submission for April.  One of a group of five Dendrobates tinctorius 'azureus' .

----------


## nikki

Nikki = Red Eyed Tree Frog ( Agalychnis Callidryas )

----------


## Sarah

Are you allowed to enter photos of wild frogs, as long as you took the photo?

----------


## Grrrit

i already submitted one but that was before i got these guys. and saw them doing this. sorry :Embarrassment: \


phyllomedusa tomopterna

who needs a backrub?

----------


## JBear

Here's another try! Phyllobates vittatus



JBear

----------


## Sarah

What a stunning little guy there JBear!  :Big Applause:

----------



----------


## JBear

> What a stunning little guy there JBear!


Thank you so much! He could easily sit on a dime... Can't wait to build this group...

JBear

----------


## Sarah

A dime? Ooohhh... that just makes him (is a he right?) even cuter! :Heart:

----------


## JBear

> A dime? Ooohhh... that just makes him (is a he right?) even cuter!


I think it is male. He could sit on a dime and have room around all sides. PM me for more pics. I don't want to hijack the photo of the month thread!!! LMAO! 

JBear

----------


## The Dude

Sorry for the low quality picture, but this was The Dude while he watched me play some video games one afternoon.

----------


## Sarah

Brown Striped Frog, Limnodynastes peronii -

----------


## Sierra

> my leaf frog Desmond Tutu


New desktop background :P this picture just makes me happy! So cute

----------


## phoebe froggy

> New desktop background :P this picture just makes me happy! So cute


thats lovely thank you for telling me  :Big Grin:  I am hoping to get another leaf frog this week,they are great!  :Smile:

----------


## frogkam

It is my 1st time to join photo of the month, i hope you all like it!
Milky frog

----------


## Ebony

Very nice frogKam.. :Big Applause:

----------


## lnaminneci

> Brown Striped Frog, Limnodynastes peronii -


 
Great photo Sarah!   :Big Applause:   Very nice close up!

~Lesley

----------


## Sarah

Thank you so much Lesley!

----------


## Immortal

I havn't had a chance to get a nice new photo of Orchid, plus I've decided to let her be for a few days to settle in. So I think I'll just enter one from the first day I got her. I hope I make this show up right lol

----------


## Grrrit

Wow I really like that! Is that the water bowl she's on?

----------


## Immortal

Yep that's her water bowl! Pretty cool eh? We have them for most of our T's as well lol. I like how they fit the look of the habitat. You can get them at Pet Smart but I don't know if Pet Smart is outside of Canada or not. I'm not sure what brand they are but you can find them on PetSmart.ca There is also a water dish that looks like a stump. I was going to grab that too but they were out of stock in the store. Once they have them in again I'll put one at the bottom of the tank (My bf glued that one half way up the tank on a piece of cork bark).

----------


## Grrrit

That's cool I've been looking for things like that for my builds. Yea we have petsmarts here. Just poorly stocked I guess lol

----------


## Brian

I was hoping to find a wood frog for the April contest, but it's still too early up here. All the nearby ponds that I know to have them are still frozen and covered in snow. So to celebrate this supposed spring and the snow we still have, it's a male (<--fairly certain) Spring Peeper, _Pseudacris crucifer_, from last fall on white:



Can't wait 'till they start peeping again this year, brand new rubber boots on standby :Smile:

----------


## Grrrit

Most of last week I heard them peeping. Then it snowed  -_-  I was do excited for spring. Nice pic brian

----------


## daziladi

Magnificent shot Brian, he's now my desktop background image. So many great pics this month will be hard to choose.

----------


## FrogFever

Brand new to the site and still pretty new to the hobby. I bought a handful of frogs from Michael Novy recently to add to my collection and they are all doing great.  :Smile:  This is a picture of my older male red eye tree frog. I think this picture really shows his vivid colors...

----------


## Michael Novy

I'm partial to the peeper and to the brown striped.. I haven't seen a peeper for years.. Good luck everyone.

----------


## VicSkimmr

As best I can tell he's just a baby common toad

----------


## Immortal

I *just* took better photos of Orchid.. any chance I can change my submission photo? If not that's okay, I'll save it for next month =)

----------


## Whistly

Is it alright if I retry? 
If so here it is, I hope I've added it correctly

----------


## John911



----------


## hereces

Pic of my large male milk frog (trachycephalus resinifictrix.) :Frog Smile:

----------



----------


## John Clare

This had to be turned from POTM April into the photo of the month for May.  So please keep entering until the thread closes.

----------


## Whistly

I don't think my retry worked so I'll retry my retry.

----------


## MeTree

My Ceratophrys cranwelli

----------


## Immortal

Well other people changed their photo so I'd like to do the same if that's alright?

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Our youngest Giant African Bullfrog Moosh...

----------


## blaze

Meet Blaze he is an AGTF

----------


## John Clare

Due to some real life commitments, we never had a vote for these entries.  I apologize for this and I encourage you to re-enter your photos in the current month's competition.

----------

